# Layered Cornbread and Smoked Turkey Salad



## Raine (Jul 6, 2005)

Layered Cornbread and Smoked Turkey Salad 


1 (6-ounce) package buttermilk cornbread mix (like Martha White)
1 (12-ounce) bottle Parmesan-peppercorn dressing
1/2 cup mayonnaise
1/4 cup buttermilk
1 (9-ounce) package romaine lettuce, shredded
2 1/2 cups chopped smoked turkey (about 3/4 pound)
2 large yellow bell peppers, chopped
2 large tomatoes, seeded and chopped
1 red onion, chopped
1 cup diced celery (about 3 celery ribs)
2 cups (8 ounces) shredded Swiss cheese
10 bacon slices, cooked and crumbled
2 green onions, sliced

Prepare cornbread according to package directions; cool and crumble. Set aside. Stir together dressing, mayonnaise, and buttermilk until blended.

Layer crumbled cornbread, shredded lettuce, and next 7 ingredients evenly into 6 (3- to 4-cup) glass containers; spoon half of dressing mixture evenly over tops. Cover and chill at least 3 hours or up to 24 hours. Sprinkle with green onions just before serving. Serve with remaining half of dressing mixture on the side.

To make 1 large salad: Layer half each of crumbled cornbread, shredded lettuce, and next 7 ingredients in a large glass bowl; spoon half of dressing mixture evenly over top. Repeat layers ending with dressing mixture. Cover and chill at least 8 hours or up to 24 hours. Sprinkle top with green onions just before serving. Prep: 45 min., Chill: 8 hrs.

Layered Southwest Cornbread-and-Turkey Salad: 

Substitute 1 (6-ounce) package Mexican cornbread mix for 1 (6-ounce) package buttermilk cornbread mix; 1 (16-ounce) bottle buttermilk-Ranch dressing for Parmesan-peppercorn dressing; 1 (8-ounce) package finely shredded Cheddar and Monterey Jack cheeses with jalapeño peppers for shredded Swiss cheese; and 1 (11-ounce) can sweet whole kernel corn, drained, and 1 (15-ounce) can black beans, rinsed and drained, for yellow bell peppers. Prepare recipe as directed, omitting mayonnaise.

Yield: Makes 6 servings


----------



## GotGarlic (Nov 22, 2013)

Bump. I was looking for a cornbread recipe and this popped up. Sounds like it would make a nice lunch with leftover Thanksgiving turkey.


----------

